# Any recommended philosophical works that relate to depersonalization?



## Pale_knight (Jan 27, 2011)

Familiar with some famous existentialist writers such as Camus, Sartre, Kierkegaard, Nietzsche 
Greeks i.e. Socrates, Aristotle, Plato, stoics, epicureans, 
Some William James, some Alan watts(if it counts), Lao Tzu, chuang Tzu,

I would like some recommendations for other good dp relatable books/stories/papers by genius bamfs who specialize in mind fucking any and every reader. Pardon my dysphemistic word choice, but I do enjoy a good, deep read.

But please no corny self help books.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Look up "Amiel" Journal.


----------



## Pale_knight (Jan 27, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Look up "Amiel" Journal.


Ah yes, the philosophy professor? im somewhat familiar with the journal intime, I remember reading of it in Feeling Unreal: Depersonalization and the loss of self. Did some online research on it. Definitely on my to buy list.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

fuzzyviews said:


> Ah yes, the philosophy professor? im somewhat familiar with the journal intime, I remember reading of it in Feeling Unreal: Depersonalization and the loss of self. Did some online research on it. Definitely on my to buy list.


maybe you guys just like to read but i dont want to make this whole thing my life style i want to get rid of it.


----------



## Pale_knight (Jan 27, 2011)

Jeremiah said:


> maybe you guys just like to read but i dont want to make this whole thing my life style i want to get rid of it.


I'm quite the reader, so personally I find reading things relatable to dp very therapeutic.


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been studying Jacques Lacan's psychoanalytic theories recently and have been able to relate some of what he talks about to DP/DR though I don't necessarily like the perspective. 
He has these concepts of the "real" "imaginary" and "symbolic".. phases that we move through after birth and though they all exist simultaneously we generally can't return to a previous state once we've moved into a new one. It has a lot to do with language- the "symbolic" is where we reside once we enter language. The imaginary is that pre-language toddler phase when we first get a sense of our own identity. The real is like the drive energy.. (animalistic, in a way).. related to the unconscious.. we're in the Real as newborns, when we have no sense of separateness from the mother.. no self-consciousness. 
Anyway.. apparently you CAN regress into the real and this is basically psychosis. It reminded me of the DP/DR experience. It's difficult to explain all this in a short post, look it up and maybe you'd find it helpful/interesting.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Can't think of any philosophical books other than those you mentioned, I've found I relate quite a lot to Philip K Dick and Haruki Murakami though. Ubik and Wind-up bird chronicle are good starting points.


----------



## Pale_knight (Jan 27, 2011)

resonantblue said:


> I've been studying Jacques Lacan's psychoanalytic theories recently and have been able to relate some of what he talks about to DP/DR though I don't necessarily like the perspective.
> He has these concepts of the "real" "imaginary" and "symbolic".. phases that we move through after birth and though they all exist simultaneously we generally can't return to a previous state once we've moved into a new one. It has a lot to do with language- the "symbolic" is where we reside once we enter language. The imaginary is that pre-language toddler phase when we first get a sense of our own identity. The real is like the drive energy.. (animalistic, in a way).. related to the unconscious.. we're in the Real as newborns, when we have no sense of separateness from the mother.. no self-consciousness.
> Anyway.. apparently you CAN regress into the real and this is basically psychosis. It reminded me of the DP/DR experience. It's difficult to explain all this in a short post, look it up and maybe you'd find it helpful/interesting.


Hm.. Very, very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## Pale_knight (Jan 27, 2011)

Ayato said:


> Can't think of any philosophical books other than those you mentioned, I've found I relate quite a lot to Philip K Dick and Haruki Murakami though. Ubik and Wind-up bird chronicle are good starting points.


Phillip K Dick sounds interesting.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

You might be interested in reading about Gnosticism as well. Their mythology is based around the material world being unreal and illusory, since it was created by a evil or blind god...one of the few western religions I find interesting.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

want to feel effed in the brain? read descartes and his meditations.


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

Try Heidegger too.. his concept of Being-Towards-Death and others


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i think you can find lots of information here: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skepticism


----------

